# Those bad falls :)



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i have a picture of my leg when i fell of and my horse landed on it. does that count?


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Ohhh! I have one! I gotta see if my grandpa still has it on his computer(It was YEARS ago!) If I find it I'll be sure to post it!


----------



## OdinsOwn (Dec 30, 2009)

Danny Boy :: Bratty pony! video by melloseven - Photobucket

Short video of my sister getting dumper by her pony over a teeny tiny black pipe under the jump... I missed the comical part of it though as soon as she came off he proceeded to turn back around and jump it by himself before running off. Guess he just wanted to do it by himself 

(She didn't get hurt at all- just a bruised ego- and we had follow up videos of them actually getting over it)


----------



## ThunderJumper (Dec 11, 2009)

jadeewood said:


> i have a picture of my leg when i fell of and my horse landed on it. does that count?


suree


----------



## wesgirl (Jan 26, 2010)

Everyone was okay
**Click on the picture to watch


----------



## Elina (Jan 26, 2010)

Kinda fail... xD My friend riding on a Welsh Mountain pony and slip right off haha What happened? Neither he or I know...


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Wesgirl! Whoa! Scary. I've had one fall on me, always makes me cringe to see that...... that horse was really a guided missile......


----------



## wesgirl (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah, he liked what he did. just tripped in front of the jump..which no one can really help. Just one of those things that happen


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I've had some really scary falls (never been really injured though) but unfortunately I have absolutely NO pics or vids of them


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

hmmmm fail big time...

we were fine but my ego was bruised....


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

My sister fell off the barrel racing pony and you can hear, very clearly; so i wouldnt have your volume up very high, someone screaming..she wasnt hurt at all though


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hope I'm not too late, This is not my horse, but one I used to ride. He was cantering forward to the jump and I didn't think he'd stop but he did and silly me I went FLYING. My mom got a picture xD.
It was totally my fault for getting ahead of him and not being prepared incase he refused.


----------

